
Why Amazon's Data Centers Are Hidden in Spy Country - vijucat
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/amazon-web-services-data-center/423147/?single_page=true
======
vijucat
I was reminded of this article in the context of the on the front page about
OVH setting up a data center in Virginia:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657227)

Moderators, please feel free to edit the somewhat clickbaity title.

